# New & Read the Rules



## futuremodel (Feb 24, 2010)

Here's my Homework #1


*Homework 1*

*Define your short and long term physique goals.* 
Short term I want to cut fat. Long term I???d like to build muscle like a fitness model. Firm but slender.

I ate completely clean as a child, mom was a nutrition freak (or so I thought), then when I turned 18 started eating everything she didn???t let me eat???.. Big price tag for such a small decision! Sports always used to cut me and keep me healthy growing up. Sports became minimal as I put myself thru college & graduate school with my daughter in tote. I didn???t think I could afford to eat healthy. So I???d like to remove the French fries from my thighs, and the donuts from my tummy, and the combination of foods that took my neck away, I???d like my neck back now. 

My current weight, taken at my office, is 214. My leaner number as mentioned in the homework is 140 (although I have been 14% body fat at 140 with a professional body builder training me) and my 90% of that is 126.


I have a history of gaining muscle easily and with working out and some crazy advise I had HUGE legs. I don???t want HUGE anything, except boobs, I just want to put on a pair of jeans and have them look like they were made for me.

MY DIET:
Ok THIS WEEKEND, literally, I pulled all processed foods. Decided if I can???t pronounce it, I won???t eat it. (Unless it???s in a protein shake ingredient). Eating whole nutrient rich foods has always worked for me in the past, consistency was my enemy, but I plan to conquer it and make consistency my best friend.

I started following the meal plans my old trainer in Seattle had me on (it???s a shame I forgot his name, he was so cute!) 
(1) ¼ c. Whole Oats & 6 Egg Whites for breakfast
(2) 4 oz Lean meat (chicken, fish) and apple
(3) Protein shake, low carb
(4) same as meal 2
(5) Protein shake before bed

So the past 4 days I have eaten:
1200 calories
150 g protein
40 g carbs
1.9 g carbs



I have only been doing cardio, home videos so intensity is low, at night while my kids are asleep. Clearly I am going to have to change my schedule around to make gym time. Fast, effective gym time. So my cardio has been walking 4 miles a day for the last month, and I have a cool video with squats and lunges that I like to do. Thought maybe I should work my jello muscles into adding in weights.... hell I don't know maybe I just need to suck it up and dive into the weights. You guys know that's why I'm here. I'm just looking for results, I know it will take time... of course I want results NOW, but understand that time is my friend.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

futuremodel welcome to IM! 

FYI - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

BTW, you can upload your pics here Photo Gallery.

Note: This is an automated message.


----------

